# SKY Tv or NTL



## CMK (8 Jun 2007)

We are thinking of changing over to Sky TV from NTL.   They have an offer on now at the moment until end of June.  We probably would get more stations etc for more or less the same money every month.  Has anyone out there got Sky TV, if so, any comments or opinions?  We want a hassle free changeover as well!    Any opinions would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## kmelvin (8 Jun 2007)

IMO, SKY are a MILLION Times better than NTL.

More channels, better menu system, proper customer care.


----------



## colm (9 Jun 2007)

kmelvin said:


> IMO, SKY are a MILLION Times better than NTL.
> 
> More channels, better menu system, proper customer care.


I would agree entirely.. Much more choice on Sky & way more interactive.


----------



## bacchus (9 Jun 2007)

You may be interested in reading this thread

about NTL customer service....


----------



## Technologist (9 Jun 2007)

kmelvin said:


> IMO, SKY are a MILLION Times better than NTL.
> 
> More channels, better menu system, proper customer care.



Picture quality on Sky is better than NTL but Sky is more expensive and you've got to use a dish.

Both are very UK oriented in their programming.


----------



## GreatDane (10 Jun 2007)

Hi

For the record, I think you'll find both Sky & NTL offer all Irish terrestrial channels (RTE x2, TG4, TV3) - Sky have Channel 6 also as part of their basic package ... but you have to pay extra for Settanta.

Sky Digital's service is far better - sound quality, picture quality, functions, channel selection etc.   You do need a satellite dish installed, which may influence some peoples decision.

NTL are struggling commercially from what I can see, so need to retain / sign up more customers & as such, will probably do some sort of deal financially to keep you signed up to them, might be worth exploring.

If your going for Sky, go for the Sky+ service - allows you record Tv programms on the Sky box, "freeze live TV" etc.  all excellent services !

Be 

Cheers

G>


----------



## CCOVICH (10 Jun 2007)

Having had both NTL and Sky in the past, I would always pick Sky.  Picture quality, reliability, Sky +, the Sky remote control etc.  all make the extra cost of Sky worthwhile IMHO.


----------



## el diablo (10 Jun 2007)

I'd pick SKY too purely because of NTL's unbelievably crap customer service..


----------



## stock (11 Jun 2007)

I have NTL and I am so P****d off with the service. I have had their service people out 4 times in 2 months. On Saturday night the system shut itself down every 15-20 mins. I am changing to SKY as off today. Would not recommend NTL to anybody!!!!!!!


----------



## denise1234 (11 Jun 2007)

would pick Sky over NTL anyday. Find menu in NTL extremely slow and very badly laid out. The Sky TV guide page way easier to read and pick progs from,
As suggested by previous posters if you opt for Sky go with Sky+. The box is an extra €149 but well worth it. Can record 2 programmes at once, pause, rewind live tv and if you want to see something but delayed somewhere you can text your Sky+ box to record the prog. Has come in very handy on several occasions!


----------



## GreatDane (11 Jun 2007)

Hi

For anyone on the move from NTL to Sky, do it through one of your friends and both of you can pick something up, under the refer a friend deal from Sky 

Cheers

G>


----------



## gipimann (12 Jun 2007)

I received an advertising email this morning for Sky (from CDWow), to promote their half-price offer till end June.  In the small print, I happened to notice that their standard installation which is currently free, will cost €45 from 1 July.   

Anyone thinking of jumping ship should do so sooner rather than later!


----------



## f9710145 (13 Jun 2007)

Technologist said:


> Picture quality on Sky is better than NTL *but Sky is more expensive* and you've got to use a dish.
> 
> Both are very UK oriented in their programming.



Sky isn't more expensive, it just depends on what mixes you have.  I'm currently with Chorus digital.  We're paying €30.99 per month - That's without any premium channels.  Now if we go to Sky and get all 6 mixes (again without any premium channels) it's €30.50.  So no, not more expensive - cheaper by 49cent!  But if I decided not to go for say the kids mix and the news mix (as you still get Sky News and BBC News for free) it's only €26.

So really the only thing is you have to use a dish, and that's not a big deal (unless you have a thing against dishes)


----------



## bigjoe_dub (13 Jun 2007)

get a friend to recoomend you to sky.  you both get €75 I think.


----------



## CKT (13 Jun 2007)

SKY Plus all the way, doesnt cost any extra a month, record what you want watch it when you want


----------



## gebbel (13 Jun 2007)

Got the basic SKY package in last week. Very impressed with the service but a bit disappointed that they charge €37.50 if you don`t have an active phone line like I don`t have (and by all accounts more and more people are`nt bothering with landlines any more, SKY have seen an easy way to get extra cash!!).


----------



## redchariot (13 Jun 2007)

I fully endorse Sky!!! Have them over 6 years and had no real complaints. Definitely get Sky+ or if you can afford it even SkyHD which is supposed to be really fantastic. But don't worry if you can't afford SkyHD; the picture & sound quality on the normal Sky service is still excellent..

Yes, I agree with the last poster, it really is a bit of a pain, that you have to connect your Sky box to a land-line and I can only imagine the problems if you don't have a land-line.


----------



## allendog (14 Jun 2007)

As my partner's football mad and had to go to the local pub to watch Premiership matches on SKY TV there, we're looking at possibility of moving from NTL (analogue, ex-CABLELINK) which we're using for past 25 years to Sky (just for usual TV channels usually seen on NTL plus Sky Sports). But the problem is - our house no longer has phone land-line and have no desire to re-connect.
  Gebbel, you mentioned having to pay Sky E37.50 for not having a land-line - do you mean once-off installation fee or whatever, or is it an extra monthly charge on top of the Sky subscription?
  Wonder if SkyTV have ITV1 and C4 ??
allendog


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Jun 2007)

allendog said:


> Gebbel, you mentioned having to pay Sky E37.50 for not having a land-line - do you mean once-off installation fee or whatever, or is it an extra monthly charge on top of the Sky subscription?



It is a once-off cost.



			
				allendog said:
			
		

> Wonder if SkyTV have ITV1 and C4 ??



They do.

ITV1 is available through the 'Other Channels' function, so not on the main menu.
Certain programs shown on C4 are not available on C4 on Sky.  Very few.

I wouldn't let any of those issues stop you getting Sky.

It should be pointed out that basic Setanta is free on NTL but costs around €15 per month on Sky-it doesn't come with the Sky Sports mix.


----------



## fme (15 Jun 2007)

Hi all,
Am also about to switch from ntl to Sky.
Having to reboot the digital box several times a day, constantly waiting for 'More Info' in the Guide, and always having to fiddle with widescreen/4:3 modes did it for me. Especially since I realised that Sky is no more expensive.

I saw a post above about getting a bonus if you recommend a friend, but as far as I can see that only applies to the UK.

However, I did see a Sky+/ShyHD offer for Ireland hidden here:

Not sure if this can be combined with the current 2 month half price offer but worth asking...


----------



## gipimann (15 Jun 2007)

Having just applied for sky+ I was interested in your offer link - and yes, they seem to be offering a reduction in the up-front cost.  However, it mentions the €15 additional monthly subscription needed to use the personal recorder option on sky+.    My understanding is that this additional subscription is now gone (certainly no mention of it when I filled out the application online, and I haven't selected any premium channels).


----------



## elchanco (16 Jun 2007)

i had sky installed and the guy installing the box wanted 50euro to go through my attic....i thought standard installation was free??? some of the houses in my estate have the dish coming directly from the front room rather than the attic (which looks bad)...was wondering if anybody else was scammed of 50euro...


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Jun 2007)

Have you asked for the definition of 'standard installation'?


----------



## redchariot (16 Jun 2007)

gipimann said:


> My understanding is that this additional subscription is now gone (certainly no mention of it when I filled out the application online, and I haven't selected any premium channels).



You pay the €15/month subscription for Sky+ if you don't have a minimum subscription of 2 out of 4 of the premium channels, i.e. you must have the full Sky Sports or Sky Movies package or 1/2 of each to be applicable.



CCOVICH said:


> Have you asked for the definition of 'standard installation'?



Standard installation is running a wire direct from the dish down a wall either interior/exterior to the tv (according the installer when I upgraded to Sky+, two years ago); anything other than this incurs an extra fee. In my case, they had to feed the cable through my attic to reach the tv and was charged €50 also. Funny though, when I had it installed originally back in 2001, there was no extra charge.


----------



## gipimann (16 Jun 2007)

redchariot said:


> You pay the €15/month subscription for Sky+ if you don't have a minimum subscription of 2 out of 4 of the premium channels, i.e. you must have the full Sky Sports or Sky Movies package or 1/2 of each to be applicable.


 
Not according to their latest leaflet 
"sky+ subscription is free for all new Sky digital subscribers".
The extra €15 is mentioned on their website - although wasn't added to my monthly total when I ordered online.

Given that they're going to charge for standard installation of the ordinary boxes, I wonder if Sky are trying to move people towards Sky+ so are making it cheaper?


----------

